# Rats Nest 2019 Schedule



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Here is the Rats Nest Bass Club 2019 schedule. We do have around 10 openings. Contact me if your interested.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

emckean4 said:


> Here is the Rats Nest Bass Club 2019 schedule. We do have around 10 openings. Contact me if your interested.
> View attachment 282051



Correction to the Portage open the date should be 5/26


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

emckean4 said:


> Correction to the Portage open the date should be 5/26


Good call. I'd hate to see an open same day as bad bass. Not good for either of you


----------

